# are these iranian high flyers???



## moein

hi guys, i got these birds as iranian high flyers but i not sure if they really are. specially the female. And do you guys think that these bird are will give nice babies. I don't think the color combination is very good and they will give me some mix colored babies. Let me know what you guys think. should i pair them or not, and are they iranian high flyers?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

moein said:


> hi guys, i got these birds as iranian high flyers but i not sure if they really are. specially the female. And do you guys think that these bird are will give nice babies. I don't think the color combination is very good and they will give me some mix colored babies. Let me know what you guys think. should i pair them or not, and are they iranian high flyers?


 Some how I don't think they are the same birds that made the high flying pigeons from Iran famous. It is also more likely that your post should be in the preformace breed section as opposed to the racing pigeon section.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

ok, moved it to the preformance breed section, where you are more likely to get a response.


----------



## moein

thanks, i don't know how this site works yet.


----------



## Print Tippler

Well, I wont comment on the breed as there are many Iranian flyers here who should get around to seeing the thread. But as far as colors go i would say just breed then together. The offsprings will be fine. Why complain unless you want something in particular. The mostly white bird looks like its black like the other but a lot of piebald. That's a gene(s) that will add white to the bird. That may be passed to all the young. But like I said unless you want something particular there no reason not to pair them up. You will have to see what you get and see if you like that personally.


----------



## hamlet

Hello Moein. I have an Armenian and Iranian cross that looks exactly like the white one. She has more than twelve tail feathers. I cannot prove any flying bird's genotype unless, it was banded. If you can, get onother red or black bird to fly with you dark colored young. If I was you, and had a good friend in this hobby, I would let him/her try out the new birds in the air before I bred them. That way there is safety in numbers. I think the babies will look all black or red with a few white feathers on the tail.


----------



## moein

so hamlet the iranian should have only twelve tail feathers?


----------



## hamlet

*Tail Feathers*

No as far as I know. I am not a veteran breeder of any pure breed of pigeons. The mother of my female liked to tumble up several times in a row. I personally think that more tail feathers make better brakes than few or none and I also look at it as a weakness because there are people who breed for solid tail colors and the more feathers the more the color stands out. The urge to breed for performance looses to the urge for looks. Mine happened by accident because the father of my bird was a black tail and must have had more than the regular twelve feathers.


----------



## Phil Eyko

The white does not look anything like a real Iranian but the black one does but the beak is too long. But i am not an expert. A guy I know imported Iranians from Tehran(Iran) and has breed them for 17 years he brought a bunch over and only one female had 13 tail feathers the rest had 12. and he said he has never seen the same color Iranians as the 13 tailed female and her offspring, and plus he said they fly the best out of his 100 plus birds. He is a Veteran breeder for sure.......


----------



## Revolution Lofts

The black one looks like a few Serbian high fliers I had a couple of months ago. Could it be a serbian?


----------



## Sunne

They look like Armenians to me. But the black one could be a Serbian.


----------



## Adnan Bukuk

Gurbir you sold them to me ahah are you talking about the blue ones? Btw the black is a serbian highflyer and the white is a non crested itanian highflyer.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

hmm yeah I was talking about the blue ones. I got confused for a second too since I knew I didn't have any black serbian high fliers.


----------



## eshghekaftar

NOT Iranian!!!


----------



## hirow08

I think they are Serbian HF... not sure


----------



## AZCorbin

How to the Serbians fly vs Iranians?


----------



## Birdman79

Both are highflyers,i think serbians might fly a little higher.Iranians tumble,serbians don't.Both are kit birds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

I can't really identify one name from another. I think it was 2003 when I acquired some "High Fliers" from a Bosnian fancier who immigrated to the United States and brought some of his prized high fliers with him. They were white grizzle types with white eyes, and at least generically were tippler based bred from birds he acquired and developed since he was a kid. Details are sketchy because English was the translator's second language. Pedigrees, strains, names of high fliers breeds, he did not understand. Decades of breeding by swapping birds with other fanciers in his town, maybe for a dollar or two. 

After I acquired them, breeding generations of brother to sister to father to mother craziness because of limited number I started with and small numbers I kept. Then a number of generations ago my friend Lew Burns who owns a variety of performance flying breeds in addition to our racers, gave me a solid black sassy little cock bird I took a liking to, and I immediately bred him to two hens I retained from my "Bosnian" line, then I gave away the hens and bred him to his daughters, and then brother to sister to the point where there are no more white birds, just an occasional white flight. This black line is now what breed or strain ? Now been inbreeding so many generations will now cross in some of the Russian Skycutter hybrids, onto the Lew Burns line.....so anyway if there is a point in this story, what would breed now be ? Does not matter IMHO what "name" is attached to a high flier, if they are doing for you what you need or want. 

So, if you like and enjoy the birds, that's whats important. There may be clubs and the like which have certain breed standards, but the guys I hang with just enjoy watching them fly. So my experience can't help you in providing an ID. Suspect it is like racing pigeons, a pigeon is what the owner says it is, or else you might just him mad at you.


----------



## hasseian_313

well theirs more than one tup of iranian high flyer iran is has amny diffrent typs thant like diffrent i mena the could be but i wouldnt count on it becuse the birds look nothing alike as far as body typ not just collor one the beaks are too long even the white one head doesnt look right it sad too many ppl are mixing and sellling as pure to ppl who are new to the breed thats how mixies spread i experment but never sae or breed them ..


----------



## lordcornwallis

Wise words indeed from mr smith ! back in the old days in dear England if a birds flew high in the sky it was a high flyer , if it tumbled it was a tumbler no fancy names it was just what it was lc


----------



## NZ Pigeon

The black one *looks* like a serbian, I have a lot like that. Not sure about the other, 

I agree with the last point, If flying your birds, pick what you want,and fly for that, select based on ability and don't do what I do and give a bird too many chances to the point it ruins another good bird from the kit by teaching it that if it lands early it still gets fed and still gets a bath and water..... I'm too soft. 

Now days there are some breeds that are known or charecterised by different things, Height, time, how much they "butterfly" or "rake" but if flown together you can still achieve good things. Aslong as they are a high flying breed then they should fly high and long.

I have a few rollers in my serbian kit which keep up, anymore than 2 or 3 and I think they would ruin the high fliers but at the moment I get the best of both worlds, They go high and fly long then when they are low and thinking about landing I can watch the rollers do their thing. Its also good for deep rollers if they are held up slightly by the HF'ers


----------

